

Who wants to be a cognitive neuroscientist millonaire? - hhm
http://www.seedmagazine.com/news/2006/11/who_wants_to_be_a_cognitive_ne.php

======
zoltz
I'm not sure he had to be a cognitive neuroscientist to employ these methods.
But he did well.

Another trick, which you could use if for some reason you don't know the
answer to one of the early, supposedly easy, questions: Guess an answer, but
give it with full confidence. If you're wrong the shocked reaction of the
presenter will tell you before the answer is final, and only in this case you
will need a lifeline.

